# Latest novel or book you read?



## Simo (Feb 23, 2016)

I just finished 'The Magic Mountain', by Thomas Mann. (John Woods translation) A very long read, but all in all, I'm glad I stuck with it. For a lighthearted follow-up to 'Death in Venice', it certainly delivered. And it had one of the best closing lines of any novel I've read. 

Next, some more 'fun' things by Ross Macdonald; hard-boiled detective sorta stuff.


----------



## WhitewolfStormrunner (Feb 23, 2016)

I just started reading J.R.R. Tolkien's _The Hobbit_.  Again.

What can I say?  It's a cool book, written by a _very _cool gentleman.


----------



## furryclaws (Feb 24, 2016)

_The Martian_, still working on it... I have like 3 books I want to finish up before I go out and buy some new ones.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Feb 24, 2016)

Dragon Lance: Dragons of Autum Twilight. 

I read it back in middle school, re read it in high school, loaned it to a friend, I moved away, fell out of contact, 10 years pass, friend contacts me on Facebook and sends book to me. I'm re reading it in college. XD


----------



## Shinzu (Feb 26, 2016)

Over Christmas break I read The Outsiders and The Giver. I used to read a lot but stopped for years for no reason...I just can't pick up a book much anymore. But those two are my favorites too!


----------



## Kitsune633 (Feb 28, 2016)

Finished _The Sigma Protocol  _by Robert Ludlum


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 28, 2016)

The latest book I read was in language arts. It was Anthem by Ayn Rand. It was an interesting concept but unfortunately ends very openly and will most likely never be expanded upon.


----------



## Tao (Feb 29, 2016)

I recently finished volume 2 of the graphic novel Preacher by Garth Ennis and it's awesome! I also am reading a textbook on biodiversity which is marginally less exciting.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 2, 2016)

Star Wars
Verily, a New Hope.
It was SW Ep IV written as if it was a shakespeare play. Pretty amusing and a short little read.

Currently working my way through The City & The City by China Miéville, which is very nice so far


----------



## Bidoyinn (Mar 2, 2016)

I just finished _His Dark Materials_ and...it was okay? There were some really interesting concepts thrown about but the execution wasn't as good as I expected. 
I'm currently reading _First Test_ by Tamora Pierce!


----------



## WhitewolfStormrunner (Mar 3, 2016)

furryclaws said:


> _The Martian_, still working on it... I have like 3 books I want to finish up before I go out and buy some new ones.


Cool.  Sounds like one that I should look into.


----------



## Corvius (Mar 5, 2016)

Currently reading _The Singularity is Near_ by Ray Kurzweil for a computer science class. It's a pretty interesting book on how technology is advancing enough to become and surpass human knowledge and abilities. As an example, a super computer in the future may start creating its own inventions without any aid from a human with it's "mind" equal to that of all brains of every human alive. It's a pretty long book though so you probably won't be reading anything else for a while.

Otherwise, the last book that I have completed was _The Force Awakens_. I'm planning to read all of the Star Wars movie novelizations as well as the books on the canon list.


----------



## okay (Mar 6, 2016)

I was able to give the comic _Megahex_ by Simon Hanselmann a shot recently. I have super mixed feelings on it, but it's mostly positive. The comic is entirely about terrible people and as a result it's not for everyone. There's a lot of really rough stuff in the book that i know for a fact can be triggering for people (abusive friends, sexual assault, addiction, etc.) especially given it's context in the comic which uses it as a set up for jokes, but it's really worth it in the end if you can stomach that stuff. Getting through it certainly wasn't easy for me but I'm happy i did.

It's a great character study of aimless early 20s to mid-30s year old slackers and stoners. It's about people who do a lot of awful stuff for the sake of a joke and how there hits a point where that stops being funny. There's no real good characters in the book, but they're all still going through life and not particularly well. I really appreciate how these people despite being over-the-top aren't entirely monsters. They're people and i think that's a side of this type of character that almost never gets dealt with, at least not in the mainstream. It's definitely a comedy, but it's still really good at being serious when it needs to be and i like that a lot. I'm trying to do my best to dig into more of Hanselmann's work because of this book.


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 6, 2016)

Stephen king Duma Key


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2016)

Been reading Joyce Carol Oates short horror fiction, and it's been quite good. Just finished, 'The Corn Maiden and other Nightmares", and was very impressed. She's pushing 80, with some 29 books of short fiction to date, and can still hit the mark, most of the time. I like the way she melds the personal/psychological aspects; she's always been dark, but when she started to write in the horror genre back with her book, 'Haunted', it was really interesting to see what happened.


----------



## MisfitRader (Mar 12, 2016)

Most recently i finally finished "A Clockwork Orange" dont think reading JoJo counts as books or novels though XD


----------



## Drayx (Mar 13, 2016)

Metamorphosis, Kafka. One of the most bizarre and unique stories I ever read,


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 13, 2016)

Benton and Harper's vertebrate palaeontology

Jenny Clack's Gaining ground, how vertebrates colonised the land.


----------



## Tao (Mar 26, 2016)

Mushrooms, 3rd Edition by Shu-ting Chang. Exciting for me but probably not for most people.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 26, 2016)

harry potter & the gobbet of fire
and, wings of fire: the hidden kingdom


----------



## Simo (Mar 31, 2016)

Currently reading Imaginary Cities, by Italo Calvino, and liking it a good deal. Very modern and abstract, but has some amazing images, and is set in a curious, sparse mythical past. It reminds me of Borges, and his book, Labyrinths, to some degree...


----------



## Ricky (Mar 31, 2016)

The Oxford Chemistry Primers


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2016)

Still reading Invisible Cities. What an amazing, abstract book, about the travels of a ficticious Marco Polo to all these bizarre 'cities': An excerpt:

Cities and the Dead, 2:


Never in all my travels had I ventured as far as Adelma. It was dusk when I landed there. On the dock the sailor who caught the rope and tied it to the bollard resembled a man who had soldiered with me and was dead. It was the hour of the wholesale fish market. An old man was loading a basket of sea urchins on a cart. I thought I recognized him; when I turned, he had disappeared down an alley, but I realized that he looked like a fisherman who, already old when I was a child, could no longer be among the living. I was upset by the sight of a fever victim huddled on the ground, a blanket over his head: my father a few days before his death had yellow eyes and a growth of beard like this man. I turned my gaze aside. I no longer dared look anyone in the face. I thought: "If Adelma is a city I am seeing in a dream, where you encounter only the dead, the dream frightens me. If Adelma is a real city, inhabited by living people, I need only continue looking at them and the resemblances will dissolve, alien faces will appear, bearing anguish. In either case it is best for me not to insist on staring at them." A vegetable vendor was weighing a cabbage on a scales and put it in a basket dangling on a string a girl lowered from a balcony. The girl was identical with one in my village who had gone mad for love and killed herself. The vegetable vendor raised her face: she had been my grandmother.

I thought: "You reach a moment in life when, among the people you have known, the dead outnumber the living. And the mind refuses to accept more faces, more expressions: on every new face you encounter, it prints the old forms, for each one it finds the most suitable mask."


----------



## Angellothefox (Apr 6, 2016)

At the moment I am reading Terry Pratchett Night Watch


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 6, 2016)

Star Wars: Edge of Victory 1 and 2 (it was put together as one book).


----------



## Darth-Dukes (Apr 6, 2016)

The latest book I read was Carved In Darkness.


----------



## Vatinyan (Apr 18, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> Dragon Lance: Dragons of Autum Twilight.
> 
> I read it back in middle school, re read it in high school, loaned it to a friend, I moved away, fell out of contact, 10 years pass, friend contacts me on Facebook and sends book to me. I'm re reading it in college. XD



Nice  I used to read those ages ago too, have been wanting to revisit them some day.

Last read: The Cuckoo's Calling. Was pretty underwhelming, but not bad I guess. A quiet kind of detective story with not a lot going on.

As for what I'm reading right now, it's Lockwood & Co.: The Whispering Skull. A fun little story. Need to finish it up though, so I can get to the rest of my huge backlog.


----------



## Mega066 (Apr 18, 2016)

Just finished Matt Forbeck's_ Halo: New Blood _yesterday. That story is infused with the powers of Nathan Fillion.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 18, 2016)

Well, I haven't read in a little while, because my schoolwork has been so oppressing, but I've just started reading _Christine_, By Stephen King. I haven't read anything of his since _Cujo _but I've been meaning to read more of his work.... I kinda like it so far...


----------



## 3Kurama3 (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm currently rereading the Artemis Fowl series. I have always loved the characters and finally got a chance to get into their adventures once again. I've got to admit, Artemis is one smart cookie. And the fairy kind... Not so much XD


----------



## Simo (Apr 18, 2016)

*The Man Without Qualities*, Robert Musil...for the second time.

How does one describe this odd addiction?


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 18, 2016)

Star Wars Enemy Lines 1: Rebel Dream


----------



## 3Kurama3 (Apr 19, 2016)

Simo said:


> *The Man Without Qualities*, Robert Musil...for the second time.
> 
> How does one describe this odd addiction?



It's an.... Odd-iction! (I'm so sorry I just posted a pun wow shame on me.)


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2016)

3Kurama3 said:


> It's an.... Odd-iction! (I'm so sorry I just posted a pun wow shame on me.)



Careful...you'll end up a middle-school English Teacher at this rate


----------



## Chris-py (Apr 19, 2016)

Reading so far.. The white rabbit chronicles: Alice in zombie land. 

A queer history of the United States by Michael bronski 

A transgender history by Susan Stryker.


----------



## MarineHaddock (Apr 20, 2016)

I just finished Drawing Blood by Billy Martin/Poppy Z Brite and all in all I really enjoyed it, though not as much as I've loved some of his other works.  Ended up buying another book of his as soon as I closed that one without a second thought!  Even though the books aren't a series, due to the mentions of characters from one of his other books, I did feel I'd missed out by not reading their story first, but that'll soon be fixed.

Till it arrives, I've been told to read the Mortal Instruments series because my friend loves it, though I've only read a few pages and I'm not really getting the appeal.  If there are any fans of it, when do you reckon it really picks up?  I really want to enjoy it.


----------



## Elf-cat (May 15, 2016)

I have read Quantum Effect: Homano the warrior
It has nothing to do with quantum physics, it's mainly a title to catch the eye of sci-fi nerds I think.
It's got explosions, time travel, demons, martial arts, and a big giant purple glowing rock that shoots
lightning when people get too close. I recommend it even though I don't read eBooks very often, it's
very fast paced and straight to the point. Most Sci-fi fantasy books are just very long winded, this one isn't.


----------



## Osrik (May 17, 2016)

Just finished reading Fate of the Jedi: Outcast by Aaron Allston. 

Not the greatest book, but I will probably continue the series out of interest in the general plot, and because the more tedious plot-lines were over by the end of the book.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 17, 2016)

_Bitter Winds: A Memoir of My Years in China's Gulag _


----------



## rhansen23 (May 21, 2016)

_Eight Days to Live _by Iris Johansen


----------



## RabidTrapper (May 31, 2016)

The latest book I read was World War Z. It was amazing. Definitely on my list of favorites now


----------



## Papa Dragon (Jun 2, 2016)

It's been awhile since ive read an actual book. I have been reading so much fanfiction of late that you could make several books from it all.

oh and im in the middle of the manga Tomie


----------



## EmmaChib (Jun 15, 2016)

Feet of Clay, by Terry Pratchett

One of the Discworld books in The Watch line. Sam Vimes is <3


----------



## zeroslash (Jun 17, 2016)

The latest novel that I read was Naomi Novik's Tongues of Serpents. You could tell she was really stretching it. Now I'm reading Star Carrier by someone. I'm too lazy to go look for it. Incidentally, my backlog is around 50 books and I can't seem to stop buying more. I have a problem and need an intervention.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 17, 2016)

The latest one was The Fifth Wave; The Infinite Sea.


----------



## Simo (Jun 22, 2016)

Just finished The Doll Master and Other Tales of Terror, by Joyce Carol Oates. A few really strong stories in this one.


----------



## zeroslash (Jun 22, 2016)

I gave up Star Carrier because fuck books just about missile-dodging space battles. Now I'm reading Grimm's Complete Fairy Tales and Other Main-Travelled Roads.


----------



## hibou-wu (Jun 30, 2016)

EmmaChib said:


> Feet of Clay, by Terry Pratchett
> 
> One of the Discworld books in The Watch line. Sam Vimes is <3



Ahaha I love Discworld!!!! I've convinced my girlfriend to read the Colour of Magic hehe. I think my favorite story line is the one with Death!

The book I'm currently working on is Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman. My gf is a huuuuge fan of Neil Gaiman, and she already got me to read The Ocean at the End of the Lane, which was really really good!


----------



## EmmaChib (Jul 2, 2016)

hibou-wu said:


> Ahaha I love Discworld!!!! I've convinced my girlfriend to read the Colour of Magic hehe. I think my favorite story line is the one with Death!
> 
> The book I'm currently working on is Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman. My gf is a huuuuge fan of Neil Gaiman, and she already got me to read The Ocean at the End of the Lane, which was really really good!



Aha, the Death books are great yeah. I'm not as keen on the witch ones, and Rincewind's a decent middleground.

Oho you will enjoy Good Omens if you like the Death books.


----------



## jigaard (Jul 19, 2016)

recently i have read "the city of ancient of robin hobb" and after i finish the first cycle of the royal
assassin and i was troubled by the difference of the dragons (their origins, will there be a match ?)
 i look forward to read the following.


(Sorry for the syntax faults, i'm a french who learn English, feel free to correct me)


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 19, 2016)

Furry-related?





I highly recommend the _Moreau_ series if you're into near-future biopunk and noir detective novels.

More recently however, I finished reading _Robert Ludlum's The Geneva Strategy_, part of the _Covert-One_ series.


----------

